# Attention to Detail Fail - The URL in THE GUIDE pocket card



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2013)

For anyone who has received a copy of the pocket card for "The Guide", note that there is an error on the URL on the English sides of the card. The correct URL is http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-benefits-ill-injured-deceased/guide.page


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> For anyone who has received a copy of the pocket card for "The Guide", note that there is an error on the URL on the English sides of the card. The correct URL is http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-benefits-ill-injured-deceased/guide.page


 :facepalm:

Thanks for sharing the right link.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Dec 2013)

:facepalm:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-benefits-ill-injured-deceased/guide-toc.page?

THis is the correrct link....

God Bless them, they try those little hamsters.


----------

